# What grinder would pair well with this?



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Designer coffee machine anybody .?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah that model never really took of did it


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I would have one , should be well built as it has the pedigree .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The musica is NS don't see too many ardent fans of that machine though...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

But what grinder would have the design and would actually be any good to sit next to this machine ???


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> But what grinder would have the design and would actually be any good to sit next to this machine ???


Something vaguely angular, a Baratza Forté AP, maybe a Mythos or even a s shiny shiny Mignon.

I was surprised to learn that The Theresia has three PIDs - one for the group, steam boiler, and hot water tap. Can't think of any other machines that give you control over the latter aspect.

Anyway it's bonkers and well over priced!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> But what grinder would have the design and would actually be any good to sit next to this machine ???


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

mrboots2u said:


>


disco disco!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

That's bizarre! I've just posted a picture of the Disco Volante on another thread completely independently. Great minds or fools?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I've just realised that the burrs grind directly into the doser chamber. This is a zero retention grinder then?  W A N T !

Est. 200 made and sold.  doubt they come up for sale very often then.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Designer coffee machine anybody .?


Something ugly like the machine


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Obnic said:


> I've just realised that the burrs grind directly into the doser chamber. This is a zero retention grinder then? W A N T !


Why no company has continued this design I don't know. It'd be perfect!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Perhaps you might find a Caravel then but not to go with this little diamond.










I'm sure I saw a Cadillac fitted with one of these some time


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thecatlinux said:


> Designer coffee machine anybody .?


Ugliest piece of shite I've ever seen. Wouldn't give it house room even if it was given to me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Perhaps you might find a Caravel then but not to go with this little diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a skiing ladybird


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Something ugly like the machine


Agreed. It's an eyesore...


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmmmm. I like it... apart from that bird thing on top. But then I think the Vesuvius has an angular charm too.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

do people who dislike think its reflectivity is what appears to make it ugly ??


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I quite like the angular jaggedness of it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've never really wanted a coffee machine that looks like a Chinese airport! (See video). Not sure there's anything wrong with the shininess of it but I think it's just OTT. Some ofThe details are quite nice but the overall effect doesn't gel. If they took the bird off and made it Matt black at least it would have some "stealth fighter" factor. Those triangular panels everywhere just seem unnecessary and make it look visually busy, a triumph of form over function if you ask me. I can't see it going well with anyone's existing decor/kit. And then that bird on top - what? The leather covered PF handle looks a bit too "Ann Summers pervy collection" for my liking!

I suspect ultimately I'd be thinking "how much extra am I paying for the airport designers' input? "


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Thought the leather covered portafilter handle was the best bit!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I found the music in the video to be quite depressing , I think the trolo Man would have made you all think of this in a different way


----------



## EJ-Guano (Oct 26, 2014)

On the cover of Caffeine this month&#8230; (did anyone mention that) ;-)


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I really like this.

Is it just me and @Scotford?

Surely not?!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

jonc said:


> I really like this.
> 
> Is it just me and @Scotford?
> 
> ...












Kryten springs to mind!

(I like it too)


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

It's reminiscent of a much older design I've seen in a coffee book. I'll have a look the next time I'm in the relevant coffee shop and check what it was.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I just dislike how obviously asymmetrical it is. Also, I feel the design actually makes it seem quite cheap. Like it should take Nespresso pods or something?



Southpaw said:


> Why no company has continued this design I don't know. It'd be perfect!


I have a sneaking suspicion it perhaps doesn't work as well as one might think.



grumpydaddy said:


> Perhaps you might find a Caravel then but not to go with this little diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fairly unstable.


----------

